# Chi Elfs featuring Chi People Chis



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Decided to have a little Holiday fun this morning so here are two Chi people Chi Elfs  

Staring Dexter, Bella, Gemma, Brody, & Miya

http://host-d.oddcast.com/elfyourself2012/?mId=45512267.2

Staring Minnie, Odie, Eden, Willow, & Toby

http://host-d.oddcast.com/elfyourself2012/?mId=45514548.2

Enjoy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

FYI 

For the Elf Yourself Website if you create one of these and go to download it that costs money but if you email it to yourself then post a link it is free!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

It just keeps taking me to the App Store


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Try this link:

ElfYourself

ElfYourself


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha awesome! Dexter reminds me of Snoop Dogg, with his eyes half closed, lol.
And I love how Brody comes towards the end to bust a move, lol. :lol: Bella
looks super focused while dancing. Thanks for the giggles Christie, I'm going to
watch the second one now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahaha the second one is even better than the first! Hilarious! :laughing5:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. i love it !!! thank you Christie


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHA! Odie makes a pretty cute elf, but Eden and Dexter's are hilarious!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah Eden has sick moves! LOL  Looks like she's really enjoying it too!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That still didn't work. I downloaded the app too. Will have to try it on the laptop instead when I get home tonight.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL Glad you enjoyed it! 

Yeah Melissa you might need to see it on a real computer.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

The jibjab videos don't work on mobile. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!! that is the cutest thing EVER........... everyone in the Office is wondering what I am laughing at.......


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG!!! so funny!! Those earmuffs on Brody are hilarious!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I figured everyone could use a good laugh!  

Glad y'all like it. Elf yourself is fun and funny


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Dex's facial expression moving around on that elf is just too funny!
And the Chi with the big eyes, lol!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hilarious! Thanks for doing them!

I did one last year with my three. I should try and find the post!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Hilarious! Thanks for doing them!
> 
> I did one last year with my three. I should try and find the post!



Karen, I've made some before, and unless you pay they expire after a certain time.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is one of my pups & Huly LOL 

ElfYourself

ElfYourself


----------

